# construccion de un motor a pasos



## Martini (Nov 8, 2006)

hola!! alguien me puede asesorar en como construir un motor a pasos?? no importan realmente las caracteristicas de operacion, solamente es construir uno..bueno muchas gracias


----------



## thors (Nov 14, 2006)

uuuuuuu motores pap( paso a paso )
en donde trabajo buscamos entre los que reparan motores ( bobinadores) y solo uno intento repararlo , osea rebobinarlo cambiar el alambre y no pudo


----------



## nitrox (Dic 12, 2006)

hola martini espero que te sirva esta información. te voy a dar paso por paso:

1. toma una pedaso de un material conductor como el de un tornillo en forma de arepa.

2. enrrolalo en cobre no por el lado plano sino por los bordes aunque sea difisil. debe quedar apretado para que no se desamarre pero no lo cubras con ningun material como la cinta.

3. el pedazo debe girar sobre un eje pero no por el lado plano sino incrustado po un borde y que salga por el otro. este eje va a sujetar el pedazo com si fuera un pollo asado girando en el horno en su propio eje.

4. coloca dos imanes fijos de diferente polaridad a los lados.

5.en el pedazo enrrollado. A una saliente del eje sacale una terminal al cobre y otra en la misma saliente pero po el lado opuesto.

6. cada terminal debe estar pegada a un pedazo de metalque no se toque pero que esten juntos a poca distancia para que la corriente circule en la misma direccion en cada vuelta.

7. conecta una pila de 9v y paga dos pedazos de cable a sus terminales y por el otro lado conecta  cada uno a los pedazos de metal de tal manere que no esten pegados pore que siempre se esten tocando. TODO ESTA VA SOBRE UNA TABLA DE MADERA.

FUNCIONAMIENTO: Cuando la corriente circula vuelve un iman la areoa de metal y los imanes los repelen lo que provoca un movimiento circular.

Si tienes dudas sobre la uvicacion publicalo en este mismo fora y yo te emviare los dibujos que en el momento no tengo


----------



## ZandoZtorm (Ene 27, 2007)

creo q el hombre se refiere a un motor de paso, mmm eso es algo dificil... creo q sale mas barato comprar uno... BYE y suerte.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 27, 2007)

ZandoZtorm dijo:
			
		

> creo q el hombre se refiere a un motor de paso, mmm eso es algo dificil... creo q sale mas barato comprar uno... BYE y suerte.



La verdad es que no es tanto por el precio sino por que no va a ser fácil, al menos a mi se me hace un poco complicado hacer los bobinados y que la cavidad para el rotor quede bien simétrica para que el motor gire libre .

Le dejo este link, tal vez le sirva para tomar algunas ideas para su motor.

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/información/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

Saludos


----------

